# Fly fishing from beach



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

It's been a long while since I've made the trek down. Probably a year and a half. Normally I bring my hobie with me but unfortunately that is not an option this go around. 

Is there any opportunity to snag some fish in the surf on fly gear this time of year? Don't have saltwater specific lines, but I have floating, 10ft sink tip, and 30ft sink tip lines. May try to pick up an intermediate line somewhere. 

If beach is a no go, have fish moved up on the flats in choctaw yet? 

I'd appreciate some pointers in the right direction!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I had some good shots on fish Monday off the beach. I blew it :thumbdown: but I saw a lot of fish Pomps and Reds from 11-3 N wind. 
Set a ladder on Tuesday early not so many fish as Monday even w/the wind turning and coming out of the SE. Some single bulls that were HUGE :yes: that just kept cruising along with Black Drum again HUGE the only fish that took a look see then refusing a crab pattern. 
Wrong wind and too rough for my fly rod at the moment. 
Reds are on the flats in the bay here and there.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

I might try the end of Ft Pickens both outside or inside depending on conditions. Besides Reds & Pomps incoming tide might bring in some Spanish. I'm still in waders until water temp hits 70 and air temp is 75 and sunny... good luck!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

SupremeHair said:


> I might try the end of Ft Pickens both outside or inside depending on conditions. Besides Reds & Pomps incoming tide might bring in some Spanish. I'm still in waders until water temp hits 70 and air temp is 75 and sunny... good luck!


 Make sure to report if you go!!:yes: Yeah I'm definitely in waders, been a Floridian to long not to be.


----------

